# GameSpy Comrade



## Match-Maker (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
da ich jetzt Crysis auch mal online spielen will, brauche ich natürlich einen GameSpy-Account und das Tool GameSpy Comrade.
Nun habe ich allerdings ein paar Fragen zu diesem ganzen GameSpy-Zeug, da ich irgendwie so meine Zweifel an dem Ganzen habe.
1. Wird das Programm noch unterstützt bzw. supported und funktioniert das auch noch, da die letzte Version anscheinend von 2011 ist (Wurde GameSpy eingestampft, weil generell hört man von diesem GameSpy-Zeug eigentlich nicht mehr viel, wenn nicht sogar gar nichts mehr?)?
2. Wo kann ich es downloaden und wo melde ich mich an? (Komischerweise ist auf der GameSpy-Seite nix zu dem Ganzen zu finden (nur halt so Spiele-News und andere Dinge))
3. Gibt es Alternativen zu GameSpy, die auch mit Crysis funktionieren?
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand das alles mal erklären könnte.


----------



## RaZZ (8. Oktober 2012)

das Comrade brauchste nicht.

Des is so wie ein Messenger.

Das eigentliche  was du brauchst ist ein Gamespy Account indem du dich ingame einloggst.

Hau mich nicht wenn ich mich irre,  aber ich denke ich lieg da garnicht so falsch.


----------



## Match-Maker (8. Oktober 2012)

Huch, hast ja recht.  Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einfach ist (dachte, man bräuchte noch dieses komische Comrade und so).
Naja, auf jeden Fall danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

